# Tecumseh 6 HP - No Spark



## Milanomike (Mar 21, 2009)

OK, just put in a new coil, points & condensor replaced earlier on a 30 year old engine (part of a Craftsman chippe). Old coil wire was coming apart. Had difficulty getting new wire into boot with spark plug clip, what am I missing here? Suspect this could be the cause of no spark. How can I check to verify coil is firing? Also, installed aftermarket coil, hoping these things are OK. Any thoughts appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

GeoGrubb posted a real neat pdf file back when I was having coil issues. It is in this thread >> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=248332


----------



## Milanomike (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful, I'll check it out and report back. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Milanomike (Mar 21, 2009)

OK, I'm back, just killed 1.5 hours on this, ran thru the procedure from above, great write up by Fluke. Everything checks out fine, but still no spark. Even checked old and new spark plugs, cleaned points. Finally, out of frustration, I put the old coil back in, and...spark. So, the new aftermarket coil I got from TEW, although showing continuity in the right range doesn't spark the spark plug. I guess it's dead. Anything else to check before I call these guys. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Milanomike (Mar 21, 2009)

OK, started thinking I could have a ground issue. Cleaned all ground surfaces that hold the points, condenser, magneto to the engine and cleaned the 2 safety switches. I think it was the safety switches, I get a nice bright spark when turning engine over by hand.....with the old coil. Dead, nada, nothing with the new coil. Anyone know if these things are ever DOA? Thanks.

Mike


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

its possible it is DOA


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it's rare but it's certainly a possibility.


----------

